# Gravel and Light Touring Rims



## Texico (Aug 5, 2015)

Hello everyone. I've been doing research into what's available for light touring and gravel riding rims for a while now, and I'm just wondering if there's anything that I haven't considered yet. I'm looking for 700c/29" rims with an internal width of 20-24mm and a moderate depth of 20-30mm. Will be running tires anywhere from 32-40mm. Rims that I've been looking at include:

HED Belgium C2+
Velocity Aileron
Velocity Dyad
DT Swiss TK540DB

I really like the dimensions of the HEDs, but I'm not sure about their ability to stand up to prolonged abuse. I have the same worries with the Aileron, but I know the Dyad can withstand it. The Dyad is just narrower than what I'm looking for. So with all that, I keep coming back to the DT TK540. So who's out there and what are you using?


----------



## Enoch562 (May 13, 2010)

Velocity Chukker is about as stout as it gets


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

HED Belgium C2+ if you're flush.

DT Swiss TK540DB if you're not.

I would avoid Velocity. There are better choices.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I would also cast a vote for HED Belgium in either the standard C2 or Plus depending on your preferences in width. They also come in a variety of spoke counts to suit a variety of riders/applications.

They are about as good of an all around rim choice as you'll find.


----------



## geekjimmy (Mar 26, 2012)

I can't give you high-mileage anecdotal experience, but I haven't heard or read anything negative about Stan's Grail rims. If you're doing disc brakes, they fit your specs. 

I had mine built with a 32 hole rims, a Shimano Nexus dynamo hub on the front and Deore XT hub on the back. I only have about 600 miles on them, but so far, so good.


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

The WTB Frequency Team CX i19 or i23 work great tubeless, are cheap and are very durable.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Hiro11 said:


> The WTB Frequency Team CX i19 or i23 work great tubeless, are cheap and are very durable.



These do look promising. I haven't seen anything bad on them.


----------



## Texico (Aug 5, 2015)

Alright, thank you for all the recommendations. I have a bit more pondering to do now.


----------



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

I don't see the need for a heavy duty rim for gravel or light touring. You've got this big cushy tire protecting the rim vs a skinny road tire on road bikes.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

I am getting ready to build up a 27.5 wheel set using WTB KOM i25s for my gravel bike. I will be using 47mm WTB Byway tires with them.

The KOM is a lighter version of the Frequency.


----------

